# World's Largest Seismic Vessel



## lochluichart

The largest seismic vessel in the world was christened on 13th March.
She is Ramform Sovereign owned by PGS of Norway. 
This link is to builders site.
www.akeryards.com/?page=117&techinfo=504


----------



## gdynia

Some machine Bob


----------



## J Boyde

Dont need a seismic ship, have enough around our home on a regular basis.
Jim B


----------



## Griffon

Diesel/Electric drive too. Smart looking vessel, thanks for flagging it up. I will keep an eye out for her!


----------



## lochluichart

I'll post more info later.
Company says they will issue more particulars for public consumption after Easter.
Meanwhile could one of the moderators correct my typo in title?


----------



## gdynia

Bob

Your wish is our command done mate


----------



## lochluichart

Thanks,


----------



## lochluichart

Link is to company website which gives more information on vessel.
She is now operational.
http://www.pgs.com/Custom/templates/Page.aspx?id=46478

Lochluichart


----------



## Frank Holleran

Thanks for update lochluichart...great pics of vessel.
Frank


----------



## gdynia

Nice pictures Bob


----------



## lochluichart

Vessel has just set a new industry record.
She is towing 17 seismic streamers.
Each streamer is 3,300 mtrs long and they are 50 mtrs apart.


----------



## gdynia

Bob whats her Bollard Pull


----------



## lochluichart

Nev,

I'll see if I can find out.

Bob


----------



## lochluichart

Nev,

I'm told 75 - 80 tons.

Bob


----------



## gdynia

Cheers Bob


----------

